# Spray painting rabbit cages?



## The Frenzied Fox (Jul 22, 2013)

So it sounds like hopefully soon I will be fostering/placing 5 buns that have been rescued from a high-kill KY shelter! I know it's not good for buns to be living solely in cages but I do need a place for them to bed down so I just acquired a few from someone for cheap. They are a bit rusty though. I was thinking of spray painting them (plan to do it now so they have time to air out really well fumes and all) and I have some spay paint made for touching up cars but was wondering if that, or if any paint is safe for refinishing cages? I also have some Krylon Indoor/Outdoor spray paint that says it is ok for wood. The only thing (and maybe this is on all under pressure paints) is it says on both "Warning: this product contains chemicals known to the state of CA to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm). will this harm my buns? Thanks!


----------



## majorv (Jul 22, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend spray painting them because rabbits like to put their mouths on the wire. Over time the galvanizing starts to wear off of wire cages. If you want to extend their useful life I would suggest using sandpaper to get the rust off, down to the wire, and then power wash them.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 23, 2013)

I wouldn't use spray paint either. Agree with perhaps scrubbing them back, you could use sandpaper or a wire brush to scrape the excess rust off. Should do the trick


----------



## The Frenzied Fox (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks for the advice!


----------

